# Component video cables for audio?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello All,
I was wondering since I have a few sets of component video cables RGB if I could use these as audio cables in a 5.1 preout from BD player to receiver? Using preouts from BD to receiver would also mean I would have to do bass management from player, correct? Thanks guys for the time.
Jeff


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

They will work perfectly well as audio cables. I've done so many times in the past myself.

Using the BDP this way will mean you'll need to use bass management, delay etc in the player, though it'd be best to re-read the manuals to confirm as different devices work in various ways.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

As A9X stated, I use mine too and be sure that you only engage one of your device's crossovers. In my case, my bd player has a digital crossover (adjustable) for the subout, so I disengaged my preamp's passive crossover (80 hz only) affecting the incoming bd signal (as preouts) as the bd player already handled it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

A9X said:


> They will work perfectly well as audio cables. I've done so many times in the past myself.
> 
> Using the BDP this way will mean you'll need to use bass management, delay etc in the player, though it'd be best to re-read the manuals to confirm as different devices work in various ways.


Thanks A97, I will do just that, manual reading is a good thing, something I'm reluctant to do.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ironglen said:


> As A9X stated, I use mine too and be sure that you only engage one of your device's crossovers. In my case, my bd player has a digital crossover (adjustable) for the subout, so I disengaged my preamp's passive crossover (80 hz only) affecting the incoming bd signal (as preouts) as the bd player already handled it.


Ironglen, I'll be using a Panasonic BD-85 with a legacy receiver, I don't know if or how to disengage the receiver's xover, it's an Onkyo TX-SR702. Right now I'm not using a subwoofer, I sold my sub and saving for a new one and went into receiver menu and selected no sub and there still is a xover setting available, I don't know how or if I can run it without the xover, if you have any suggestions to disengage this I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I know that using component video cables for audio should work fine, but, the component video cables are often very heavy and tend to fall out of the low quality RCA jacks on the back of the AVR. I wouldn't use video cables for the audio connections so I wouldn't have to deal with that. Otherwise, only the device setups can be an issue, as noted above.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

gsmollin said:


> I know that using component video cables for audio should work fine, but, the component video cables are often very heavy and tend to fall out of the low quality RCA jacks on the back of the AVR. I wouldn't use video cables for the audio connections so I wouldn't have to deal with that. Otherwise, only the device setups can be an issue, as noted above.


Thanks gs, I decided to go with analog audio cables, I just got my player today, I will be dealing with the device setup issues soon, I will take it one step at a time.
Jeff


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

gsmollin said:


> I know that using component video cables for audio should work fine, but, the component video cables are often very heavy and tend to fall out of the low quality RCA jacks on the back of the AVR.


Really? Interesting, never had that happen myself and I worked in broadcast for years but not that many RCAs in use there. I've only got one RCA based coax (Belden 1505A, Neutrik RF RCAs IIRC) at the moment and apart from being very stiff (inflexible) it's solid as a rock in my Pio AVR and BRP or DVD.

Will keep that in mind.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

A9X said:


> Really? Interesting, never had that happen myself and I worked in broadcast for years but not that many RCAs in use there. I've only got one RCA based coax (Belden 1505A, Neutrik RF RCAs IIRC) at the moment and apart from being very stiff (inflexible) it's solid as a rock in my Pio AVR and BRP or DVD.
> 
> Will keep that in mind.


I use BJC component video cables from my Comcast DVR to TV and I have to twist then pull to remove, never had a connection failure, and the BJC's are very flexible, I also use the LC-1 which has same connector, excellent cables for the asking price.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I don't know what kind of connectors you are using, "twist then pull" sounds like BNC. Of course they don't fall out, being a bayonet connector. RCA connectors push in and fall out just as easily. I use them on the back of my tuner, and they have gotten loose several times, usually if I'm working behind the rack and move the tuner slightly. I also have a problem with them behind the rack, going through the wall plate. I tie-wrapped the component video cable to the DVI cable feed, which screws in securely, to hold it in place.

Post Script: I looked up the Blue Jeans Cable component cables. The Canare RCA connector uses an internal spring to help retain the Belden 75 Ohm coaxial cable, which is between 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch thick, depending on model. This is what I was talking about. You can spend $55 to $75 for a 6 foot cable and never hear the difference in audio reproduction. It will be stiff like a garden hose inside a cramped rack, with a 2.5 -3.75 inch bend radius, assuming you care about the characteristic impedance, which you don't anyway at audio frequencies*. You're just hitting a fly with a hammer. Get a 1/4 inch audio cable and it works great.

*Actually, if you care about characteristic impedance you don't use RCA connectors at all, since they are not 75 Ohm connectors.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

gsmollin said:


> Well I don't know what kind of connectors you are using, "twist then pull" sounds like BNC. Of course they don't fall out, being a bayonet connector. RCA connectors push in and fall out just as easily. I use them on the back of my tuner, and they have gotten loose several times, usually if I'm working behind the rack and move the tuner slightly. I also have a problem with them behind the rack, going through the wall plate. I tie-wrapped the component video cable to the DVI cable feed, which screws in securely, to hold it in place.


I'm sorry gs for the twist and pull discription, I just meant that the RCA's were pretty secure and that was how I had to romove them. I've had more problems getting them off because of tight connection than them actually falling out, but I'm sure they do come loose when components are moved. Sorry my friend for the misunderstanding.
Jeff


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

No problemo, Jeff. I'm glad you don't have issues with your RCA connectors, because it's an ugly picture if one gets loose.


----------

